# Objektiv Übergangsringe



## harol (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Bin in Sachen Digitalfotografie ein Neueinsteiger und hab folgende Frage:
Ich besitze aus älteren Zeiten ein Sigma 70-210 - 52mm
und 
Semi Fish Eye (Aufschraubbar)
Nun habe ich mir die Canon Eos 300D gekauft 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die vorhandenen Objektive weiterzuverwenden?

Bitte antwortet mir 
Vielen Dank
und schöne Grüße aus Österreich
harol@aon.at


----------



## Beppone (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

das Sigma kannst Du verwenden, wenn es einen "Canon EF" - Anschluß hat.
die 52mm beziehen sich ja nur auf das Filtergewinde.

Der Bildausschnitt des Sigma ändert sich natürlich, da der Sensor deiner EOS 300 kleiner ist als das 24 x 36mm Kleinbildformat. Der resultierende Bildwinkel entspricht dann dem eines 112 - 336 mm Telezooms.

Der Semi-Fisheye-Vorsatz läßt sich ja sowieso anschrauben, sofern das Filtergewinde paßt.
Ob er an einem Telezoom allerdings Sinn macht, ist eine andere Frage. Den gewünschten großen Bildwinkel kriegst du dann natürlich nicht, die kissenförmige Verzeichnung dagegen sehr wohl..

Grüße

Bep


----------

